# Type of anesthesia? Gas vs Injectable



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone who has had a rat go through surgery for tumors has an opinion on gas vs injectable anesthesia. I met with two veterinarians regarding my rat's tumor. it's in a weird place - not mammary - it's at the base of his tail. One vet told me that they use GAS anesthesia and quoted me $800 ($200 for biopsy and ~$600 for surgery). Another vet told me it would cost me $120 and she uses INJECTABLE anesthesia. 

What's the big difference? And what kind of anesthesia have your rats gotten.

Also, I asked if I would be given post-op antibiotics and I won't be getting any. Is this normal?
And would I need a collar to keep him from chewing at his stitches? I read on a website that they usually don't chew on their stitches is this true? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Injectable is NOT used with rats, they are very sensitive and can react quite quickly and with injectable once its in, you have to wait for the meds to fade out, whereas with gas, turn it off , and the rat starts to wake up. Injectable is considered very dangerous. Stay away from that vet.

Gas is the best, isoflurane or sevoflurane...don't get the biopsy just the removal. So the dang thing is cancerous? Its not like you can give chemo or anything, it just lets you know, and you are paying $200 for that knowledge.

If no vet will give you pain meds you will have to pick up Children/infant Motrin/ibuprofen liquid and give it yourself.

Where exactly is the tumor? Under his tail or on the top?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

When I had higgins neutered he left his stitches totally alone. He really had no interest.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

isoflurane gas is very common and very very safe!!! I know there are some safe injections but I cant recall the name off the top of my head. Some vets use a combo of isoflurane and the injectible but isoflurane is extrmly safe and effective so its probally the best option.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

2 of mine did sadly have to have injectable as the work was on their mouth area but the vet said this was NOT how they would usually do the anesthetic and unless it is the only option it is not needed. To remove a tumour, you'll definitely want the vet to use gas.

Also that price seems really high?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought it sounded high also but my vet charges me next to nothing most of the time compared to many memebrs vets.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the UK and it's £80 for my vet to do the surgery, anesthetic, pain meds after, the meds we take home, and also a 7 day later follow up visit.


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

Ratwitch, you are truly lucky! Where on earth is your vet? I am up in the Northwest and my nearest exotic vet is in Manchester - he's very good but I have spent about £700 in the last month on three operations and follow-ups, meds etc. £80 is a real bargain. Mind you, my local vet would have charged about that but my Flash would be dead by now if I'd let her anywhere near the first operation.....

As for the original post, isoflurane or sevoflurane gas is much the best choice, nothing else is as effective and problem free, and I agree with the other posts that there is little point having a biopsy if the lump can be removed there and then (the vet can then test some of the cells to see what it is and what treatment is appropriate). There are unfortunately some invasive tumours which can't be removed though as they're too intertwined with the surrounding tissue - like my poor Flashy. I hope hope hope your rattie doesn't have anything similar! All the best.


----------

